
Dutch minister of health makes a GitHub commit - Kreotiko
https://github.com/minvws/nl-covid19-notification-app-website/commit/ce16c03b221c1ba1f18035f3a11907039c663871
======
rizz0
Relevant context for this commit:

• This minister has been criticized during the corona crisis for promoting
privacy-violating technology without knowing what he was talking about.

• He just won the party candidate election for his political party.

• Dutch general election is coming up in March 2020.

------
mvdwoord
No he didn't.

~~~
Aeolun
He didn’t? The commit message is awkward enough that I can believe it is a
first time commit.

~~~
ludamad
Few clicks of the pencil tool and yeah, not sure what's unbelievable here

